# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  18.11.2014 | ASKING ALEXANDRIA, Киев | БИЛЕТЫ, ТУР ИЗ ОДЕССЫ

## d_night

*Spika Concert Agency представляет:
Впервые в Украине!*

Все так долго этого ждали, и многим казалось, что это никогда не случится. Но
всему приходит конец. Ожидания всех украинских поклонников Asking Alexandria
материализуются в ноябре 2014. За непродолжительное время проект прошел
путь от полной неизвестности до всемирного признания. Пожалуй, на данный
момент это самая узнаваемая молодая рок-группа в мире, сочетающая в своем
творчестве рок-н-ролльный дух 90х и актуальное звучание.







Эти флагманы лейбла Sumerian Records, взяв низкий старт с дебютным альбомом
«Stand Up and Scream » в 2009 году, ни на мгновенье не сбавляют обороты.
Бессчетное количество концертов, хэдлайн туров, участие в самых крупных
фестивалях мира и любовь сотен тысяч фанатов, количество которых
увеличивается с каждым днем. Таким достижениям может позавидовать даже
коллектив с многолетней историей и десятком изданных альбомов. Напомним,
что всего лишь третий полноформатник группы «From Death to Destiny » вышел в
августе 2013. 

Эти парни настоящие звезды не только на сцене, но и в жизни. Неподражаемые
Дэнни Уорсноп, Бен Брюс и компания с лучшими песнями за всю историю Asking
Alexandria впервые выступят в Киеве.

*Обсуждаем событие в соц. сетях:*




*ВХОДНЫЕ БИЛЕТЫ:*
_(есть в наличии)_

FAN-зона:  *350.00* грн.
VIP-зона:  *500.00*грн.


*ОРГАНИЗОВАН АВТОБУСНЫЙ ТУР:*

*СТОИМОСТЬ ТУРА:*

*270.00 грн.*

*РАСПИСАНИЕ ТУРА*:

18 ноября, 09:30 - Отправление из Одессы
16:00 - 17:00 - Прибытие в Киев
17:00 - 20:00 - Свободное время
20:00 ≈ 22:30 - *Концерт ASKING ALEXANDRIA*
22:30 - 23:30 - Сборы возле автобусов
23:30 - Отправление из Киева
19 ноября, 06:00 - Прибытие в Одессу

*МЕСТО ОТПРАВЛЕНИЯ:*


________________________

*ПРОДАЖА БИЛЕТОВ БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСАХ:*

----------

